# Deer Call - cell phone app



## marston (Nov 5, 2009)

Anybody ever use a cell phone app to call in deer? I downloaded a free Android app that has bleats, grunts, snort-wheeze, rattling, etc. Not sure I will use it, though.


----------



## RCL (Apr 23, 2004)

Just make sure electroninc calls are legal in your state.


----------



## sixgunluv (Jul 1, 2003)

cool one less thing to carry.....


----------



## yoda4x4 (May 11, 2004)

What's the name of the app?

David

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## StevenT (Dec 9, 2010)

I think you'll need a speaker mines awful quiet I thought about seeing if its legal


----------



## PAkilla86 (Mar 17, 2009)

The primos app for Iphone and Ipod is off the hook....over 20 calls at ur finger tips, although in some states its nothing more than something to play with as electric calls are illegal! Check your state Regs!


----------



## KyRaizor (Jun 13, 2011)

Haha. Yeah. Bluetooth speaker makes it da bomb. Set it out about 10-15 yards and roll with it. Great for predator calls too


----------



## marston (Nov 5, 2009)

Its called "Deer Call HD" on the android market. It is free - there are others for $0.99-$3.99


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

The deer call hd app is weak.. the calls are not that realistic..
I switched to the Primos app.. awesome..


----------



## IsHeBreathing? (Feb 11, 2011)

The one I have on the phone is called Deer Call. Works as well as me using a truetalker and its the loudest free one I have used.


----------



## ESMO-Joe (Oct 18, 2004)

If it's illegal in your state to use electronic calls do you think you could get popped for just having it on your phone? Otherwise it could be great to practice with if nothing else.


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

I think it would be ok to have on your phone, so long as you didnt get caught using it in the woods.
They actually advertise the apps as a practice tool..
However,, it is LEGAL in Ohio!!


----------



## double o (Jul 12, 2008)

I use one called Deer Call and it has 4 different bleats plus a bunch more calls. I use it all the time and it works really well.


----------



## DoWorkSon (Aug 5, 2010)

It is legal to possess electronic calls in many states, it is just illegal to use them.


----------

